

Is anyone else dying to know...... - jason_slack

If YC will fund you? Today is November 5th! Shouldn't we hear today?
======
lloydarmbrust
I've heard that in previous rounds they e-mail around 9:30PM CST.

Makes sense, I mean if I were PG I'd take all the time I could (seems like a
hard decision).

Also, be sure to check your spam folder as I've also heard the message can end
up there.

------
bravura
"Answers go out by mail at almost exactly the same time as rejections. I’ve
never heard of YC finishing them up before relatively late at night." Scott
Wheeler of DirectedEdge (YC), [http://blog.directededge.com/2009/11/05/the-
interview-with-y...](http://blog.directededge.com/2009/11/05/the-interview-
with-y-combinator-thats-not/#comments)

------
dannyr
Same here. My demo has been down a number of times recently though because of
memory issues and my analytics didn't show visits from the Bay Area. Still,
whatever the decision is, I'm excited to know.

~~~
jason_slack
me too. I have been working hard at mine for months, the demo is really
working good now (although I could not show it for the application deadline) I
have a new server I am loading up to host it.

We are all smart people!

------
Joynr
Bummer.. not this time for me. Time to jump from a bridge.. just kidding.

Congrats to the selected ones, can't wait to see what other cool apps come out
of this round!

------
jason_slack
no makin it for me either. But I still have such a good feeling my idea will
be a winner!

If anyone wants to see if, I'll add you to the list.

------
MichaelTroy
Truth be told. Yes.

~~~
jason_slack
Thank gosh I am not the only one.

What was your proposal for?

~~~
djwulff
I look to lease rich-media tools for plastic surgeons' websites. Instead of
clinical copy to sell procedures, Moxe’s media player will use voice,
photography, text, and 3D animation to engage visitors. Practices can shorten
the sales cycle with marketing that sells more effectively to women. Been at
it two years.

~~~
jason_slack
wow very interesting! I can imagine the market is good. Especially here in
California.

~~~
djwulff
Thanks Jason...most docs get 40-60% of their new patients from the Internet.
There is a single dominating competitor. They have a 99.9% lifelike android
operated on in graphic detail. Certainly not something that sells surgery.
They are still killing it.

------
djwulff
I am holding a vigil around my computer...

~~~
djwulff
...and I didn't make it. Suckville

